# Draw Length



## elwebman (Apr 20, 2021)

How do you get exact draw length at home?

Thanks


----------



## Nick72 (Aug 14, 2020)

Set your draw length via the module to the closest draw length to your target.

Put your bow in a press.

Twist cables to Increase draw weight and draw length.
Untwist cables to decrease draw weight and draw length.

Do it evenly on both cables to preserve cam sync.

Better than untwisting cable, twist string decrease draw weight and draw length. It's generally better to be putting twists in.

Measure draw length after adjustment on a draw board.

Once target draw length is set, re-establish draw weight with limb bolts.


----------

